# Does this rat look pregnant to you?



## lolsavannahh (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay so first I'd like to say that she would not stay still for more than .0001 seconds, so these are all HORRIBLE pictures XD Also, In the second picture she is not being harmed and she was only in that position for a second, I quickly set her down right after I did that just to get it. So I got this girl 2 weeks ago from a place that keeps males and females together, and I think she's pregnant. Here are a few pictures to show and I'll need your guises opinions 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















* again these are all horrible pictures but I hope you can overlook this and maybe see a rat in the blurry background XD *

I think her nipples are starting to show too ( Seen in 2nd picture ) and that worries me a bit. She's very young, and was very underweight when I got her. Could this just be her gaining the weight? Why is her tummy so big if it is that reason?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She does not look pregnant to me. Just looks like a little baby jelly belly


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

To me she doesn't


----------



## lolsavannahh (Aug 11, 2015)

Well she's grown that in 2 days, and has gotten bigger today. I don't think she would gain this weight in this short amount of time.. She's on the same diet as always.. IDK I hope she's not but it seems like it. Those pictures don't really show it very well but I hope not! Thanks for your replies


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Is she pooping normally? Sometimes a change in food can cause constipation which is more likely at her age than pregnancy.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have rescued many pregnant females and this doesnt look like it. I can show you pictures. Pregnancy flares above the hips and his quite obvious.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a pregnant hairless for you


Here is a pregnant furred rat




For comparison, here is a non-pregnant hairless that I own. She got a belly too. But it is not a baby belly. It is just a little extra around the middle that rattys often get. Think about it, when a girl goes through puberty, she can eat the same amount of food as always and she still develop breasts and usually gain a little weight around the hips. This is normal. Your ratty is probably going through ratty puberty.


----------



## lolsavannahh (Aug 11, 2015)

OKay thank you!


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

One of my ratties is quite a puddy little thing, and she's babyless XD
I think she's just putting on weight becuase she's in a nice home with lots to eat :3
Or, like Korra said, she could just be gaining weight becuase she's aging 
My puddy rat gained her weight fast, and I actually thought she was pregnant too xD

A question though, do you have only her? Rats always need to be kept with a companion.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

After I got my 3 girls from he lab I started worring they might be pregnant but they were just getting large and fat! One of them got so huge that I was still worring I was going to end up with a litter so I fed her extra protein and started to think what I was going to do with the lil babies until I realised that it had been already more than 3 weeks since I had got them so the pregnancy scare ended luckily.
I would suggest to keep on monitoring her anyway even though she doesn't really look pregnant. Try to feed her some extra protein and since she's still a baby herself some extra protein won't do her wrong. Good luck!


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

I was thinking that looking at the pictures. We had one who was a surprise pregnancy and she didn't look chubby in the least. Now the seven we have are regular porkers with no males in the house. Hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## lolsavannahh (Aug 11, 2015)

@RavenTheRat yes she has a little friend  They get along really well, both the same age but her friend is a dumbo and she's just a regular fancy

@lost_whisper I think she will give birth this weekend if she is pregnant, so I think we're safe. She probably is just getting super fat because now she gets lab blocks and veggies and stuff


----------

